# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > قسم أغاني ال Djz & Remixes >  كل عذابي الي بيه منك كل جروحي من ايديك

## مجنون حليم



----------


## طوق الياسمين

انت الخيانة بـ دمك  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## مجنون حليم

انا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 اه الاغنيه فكرت انا هيهيهيهيه

----------

